# Rudolf Göllner Boote- Edersee



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (26. September 2012)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage an die  Edersee Cracks. Wer von Euch kennt oder fährt ein Boot von dem Göllner  mit Kabine drauf? Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch so ein Boot und kann  mir mal etwas zu Kaufpreis und der Eignung zum Fischen auf Talsperren  sagen?
Natürlich dürfen auch andere Nutzer antworten...


Beste Grüße vom Möhnesee
Klaus  |wavey:


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rudolf Göllner Boote- Edersee*

hier ist noch mal ein Bild von so einem Boot was ich meine


----------



## Bobster (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rudolf Göllner Boote- Edersee*

.....wollte ich mir auch immer 'mal holen :q

Meine Rechere ergab vor gut 2 jahren, das es eine kleine Werft auf einer deutschen Insel (Rügen ?) gibt, welche die
orginal DDR - Anka Boote baut.
Diese wiederum gibt es auch mit "Kajüte" !

Ich müsste mal auf meinem alten Rechner nach der Homepage suchen, dort kann Du Dir das dann ansehen.
Es entspricht Deinem Foto.
Inwieweit es Ruder- oder E-Motor tauglich ist kann ich nicht sagen...würde mich aber auch interessieren.


----------



## Bobster (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rudolf Göllner Boote- Edersee*

...ne, hab mich vertan |kopfkrat

Es war dieses: 

http://www.wiekerboote.de/pdf/arkona-s.pdf


----------

